# Optimal Heat Transfer Paper for LED Printers



## alx4433250 (Sep 30, 2011)

Just bought a Brother 3070CW LED printer. Please advise on the transfer paper that would work best with this printer (or led printers in general) as far as quality/price goes. Thank you


----------



## alx4433250 (Sep 30, 2011)

bump
bump


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is not unusual for a post to go an hour and a half without a response. But I use an Oki LED printer with Stahls exact print and Joto CL trimfree. I have not heard of anyone using a Brother LED for transfers


----------



## alx4433250 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just use it in my store for custom prints which is about 5-10% of the business (I buy transfers). Any advise on good led printer transfer paper will be appreciated. Looking for good quality/price. Thank you


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know of anyone using a brother LED printer...sorry


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like it does exist Brother HL 3070CW Digital Wireless Color LED Printer by Office Depot

Here is a little helpful article its not your printer but you can email/call them to inquiry
The First Professional LED Transfer Printer Arrives - Sign Builder Illustrated


----------



## alx4433250 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bump
Bump


----------



## alx4433250 (Sep 30, 2011)

What about Transfer Paper for LED printers in general?
Also what paper is optimal for Laser Printers?
Thank you


----------



## Luke207 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi, was reading your thread about optimal heat transfer paper for Led Printers, did you manage to find any suitable for your Brother Led printer.


----------

